# Maggie and Toodles in their basket



## bubsybob (Apr 1, 2007)

Toodles and Maggie in their basket


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

omg adorable!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww so cute


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, that's so cute!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

ohhh so sweet


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

^_^ Very cute.


----------



## mollylovesherrat (Sep 24, 2007)

Ahaha, cute.


----------

